# How to forward animated gifs in Entourage?



## stoker (Oct 13, 2007)

I received an email from my father (who has a PC) and it was a good one with 3 files/attachments/gifs that are animated. How do I forward the email so the gifs are animated? I can compose a new email in html but when I send it to others the gifs aren't animated.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

when you have sent the files, the receivers said they weren't animated, or when you were making the emails, you didn't see the animation? the animation part of the gifs are encoded into the gif itself, and it shouldn't matter what you do as long as you haven't opened them in any image editors. so there must be something in entourage that is messing things up. being i use apple's mail, i have no clue as to how the microsoft app works.


----------



## jhicken (Oct 20, 2009)

Entourage will let you create simple HTML e-mails [modified fonts etc] but not complex ones [tables, animations etc.]. You can however create your e-mail in MS Word, insert your animation, and then under the "file" tab, click on "Send To" then "Mail Recipient (as HTML)..." This will open up a new window with your composed e-mail. An extra couple of steps, but it can be done.

-jeffrey


----------

